# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  hijab

## dsjeya

Women, Islam, and Hijab


________________________________________
Background

The practice of hijab among Muslim women is one based on religious doctrine, although the Qur'an does not mandate it. Instead, it comes from the Hadith of Sahih Bukhari. The Hadith, the "tradition of Mohammed," reveals the teachings of the Prophet to believers. Bukhari's version of this text is generally regarded as the standard one, although numerous versions exist. According to the Hadith, "My Lord agreed with me ('Umar) in three things... (2) And as regards the veiling of women, I said 'O Allah's Apostle!  I wish you ordered your wives to cover themselves from the men because good and bad ones talk to them.' So the verse of the veiling of the women was revealled" (Bukhari, v1, bk 8, sunnah 395).

Surah XXXIII, Verse 59 of the Qur'an is most often cited in support of veiling. It states "O Prophet! Tell thy wives and thy daughters and the women of the believers to draw their cloaks close around them. that will be better, so that they may be recognized and not annoyed. Allah is ever forgiving, merciful..." 
Among Muslim women, the debate about hijab takes many forms. Many believe that the veil is a way to secure personal liberty in a world that objectifies women. Several women have argued that hijab allows them freedom of movement and control of their bodies. Understood in such terms, hijab protects women from the male gaze and allows them to become autonomous subjects. Others have argued that the veil only provides the illusion of protection and serves to absolve men of the responsibility for controlling their behavior.

Both positions assert that Islam is not responsible for sexism. In fact, the Qur'an supports the notion of gender equality. As scholar Fatima Mernissi puts it "the existing inequality does not rest on an ideological or biological theory of women's inferiority, but the outcome of specific social institutions designed to restrain her power" (Beyond xvi).
Since the external aspects of women's liberation, for example, the neglect of the veil for western dress, were often emulations of Western women, women's liberation was readily identified as succumbing to foreign influences (Ibid, vii

:cryss:

----------


## dsjeya

According to Islam, the Hijab is practiced in order to build one's self-esteem and maintain one's self-respect and dignity amongst society and its members. It is a practice which allows women an escape route from the negative expectations of society. The Hijab is a practice which teaches Muslims self-control and order, a significant element of Islam.

----------


## dsjeya

male hijab is lowering ones eyes on seeing women

----------


## RAHEN

ahan nice article when reading ppls view on hijab in second para...infact the whole topic is nice.

----------


## dsjeya

thank u rahen for liking

----------


## dsjeya

There is much controversy surrounding Muslim women who wear a hijab. For those who dont know, a hijab is the veiling of hair and body parts, allowing the woman to show only her face, feet, and hands. Hijab, further implies modesty in the manner a woman behaves and carries herself. Many people not part of Islam argue that this is a violation of womans right is a very negative aspect of Islam. Those claiming this heinous lie are severely misinformed  

Hijab for a woman sets her free. It sets her free from the harsh materialistic judgments of others. Thus, a woman has the opportunity to be treated even more equally than if she wasnt veiled, or wearing a hijab. A woman can share her mind and intellect more easily and rather than focusing on the size of her breasts or color of her hair, others can now focus on her personality and the capacity of her intelligence. 

The physical covering of the woman in the hijab is actually quite misleading because wearing a hijab actually unveils who a woman truly is inside, helping her attain equality. The hijab forces people to get to know the woman rather than by purely judging her on her appearance. Hijab is an incredible gift. Many woman choose to wear hijab, despite the fact that many think women are forced. 

For those who argue that women must show off what god has given them and be proud, wearing a hijab is not a sign of self degradation, but in fact a sign of self worth. Showing off what you have leads to depression and actually degrades the woman: she is constantly trying to show off to others and trying to please them, leading her to be unhappy with who she is. With the hijab, a woman can show off her intelligence and personality, she can show off who she truly is. Any woman can get implants and a nose job; and as the saying goes..Looks dont last. With the hijab, a woman is not degraded with the materialistic worries about her appearance.

----------


## dsjeya

can i prescent the other side

----------


## friendlygal786

nice article

----------


## dsjeya

thank u friendly friend

----------


## dsjeya

if hijab is an oppression
vegetarianism by high cast hindus also an oppresion

----------


## RAHEN

i dunno abt others but we muslims who know what we are going in...it doesnot seem opression instead freedom...

----------


## dsjeya

some how westerners believe hijab is oppresion
but muslim women may willingly wear hijab is offten ignored

----------


## dsjeya

a new young muslim girl by name ayesha has joined my hospital
ofcourse without hijab
is it ok
everbody wears an uniform

----------

